# Sh*t Calf genetics....



## MrWibble (Jan 28, 2011)

Been training calfs roughly 2x a week maybe even 3 some weeks... I usually do calf raises 10 sets of 20 reps on something like 160 - 190kg but they're not getting any bigger.... every other muscle develops a lot quicker


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Are you black?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

Try more weight less reps.


----------



## MrWibble (Jan 28, 2011)

ha no im not black, more weight? if i put any more weight on im gonna shrink with over 200kg on my back compressing my spine down, i only weigh 90kg


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

same here dude [email protected] just wont grow.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

If you are pumping out 20 reps at a time, an increase in weight will do you good.

That or try single leg??


----------



## MrWibble (Jan 28, 2011)

i weigh 90kg and my arms are just under 16 inches when flexed, and my calves measure around 15.5 inches


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

samehere but am hopeful


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

try rest pause do weight you can normally get 12 reps do rest/pause till you him 40reps


----------



## MrWibble (Jan 28, 2011)

might try single leg then, proper **** leg genetics but top half is good dont even train some muscle groups and they grow...


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey man! I'm black I hit calves twice a week! Helped me put on some size, I often go to like 10-15 reps

I have me feet at a normal stance

Then I have my feet at a wide stance

Then I have my feet at a narrow stance


----------



## MrWibble (Jan 28, 2011)

whats everyones bicep and calf size? they close to each other?

also i use the leg press machine and do calf raises on there


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Have the same problem, hence my handle. I have my mothers thighs (genetically) which are bulky. And my old mans chicken leg calves. Awesome combo huh!?! I'm thinking maybe pump em full of synthol, in hope of stretching the muscle facia.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Whining about sh!t calf genetics isn't going to make them any bigger. :whistling:

Increase the weight, lower the reps but don't sacrifice form.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Jux said:


> Whining about sh!t calf genetics isn't going to make them any bigger. :whistling:
> 
> Increase the weight, lower the reps but don't sacrifice form.


K daddy jux, sorry!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

eeezy just dont wear shorts lol, many have this prob with calf's they wont grow for ****


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

baggsy said:


> eeezy just dont wear shorts lol, many have this prob with calf's they wont grow for ****


Aye man not been wearing shorts for years!! I'd go swimming in trackie bottoms if they'd let me!


----------



## brooki07 (Jun 14, 2012)

i have the same problem i have high calves but strict slow reps all way to the top to bottom with diffrent variety of machines jumping from 1 to the other supersetting and not too heavy, heavy enough to get 12 to 15 reps on each machine has been working for me.. twice a week mon and thurs just do em untill it hurts to walk on em bro consistency is the key!


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

i have done years of Boxing, skipping will get you calfs up... I dont train my calfs in the Gym at all... try the stepper .. that pic was last year this time..


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

You'd think I was born without a calf lol


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

BatemanLondon said:


> I dont train my calfs in the Gym at all...


You SOAB! lol


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Single leg calf press on the leg press machine. My calfs didnt grow for ages then started doing this really slow and controlled. Made more gains in last 6 months than the last 2 years prior


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

If you are only do straight leg stuff try doing some bent knee work like seated calf raises (DB or Barbell across the knees, or with a machine if available). This exercise hits the soleus more directly than straight legged exercises, whereas straight leg work hits the gastrocnemius.



Working the soleus will further help to prop the main bulk of the gastro up and out, giving you that "popped" look.


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Get fat. I'm ex fat ( well less fat ) my calves are big. Make your calves carry the weight


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

BatemanLondon said:


> i have done years of Boxing, skipping will get you calfs up... I dont train my calfs in the Gym at all... try the stepper .. that pic was last year this time..


pefect example of why calfs grow best from higher reps as there build for endurance


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

or synthol them s.o.b's


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Home Physique said:


> If you are only do straight leg stuff try doing some bent knee work like seated calf raises (DB or Barbell across the knees, or with a machine if available). This exercise hits the soleus more directly than straight legged exercises, whereas straight leg work hits the gastrocnemius.
> 
> View attachment 86308
> 
> ...


Do this


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

One big thing that works for calf's is cycling being on a exercise bike or even better out on a ride. This is the only reason I have IMO good size calf's and I don't train them and never have in the gym. Keep the bike in a high gears at all times and peddle out of your seat, go on a decent ride around 20 mile plus with as many hills as possible. You will soon see them grow


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Do seated calf raises and use leg press to do calf raises, to take pressure off your back m8t.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

In a word - SYNTHEROL


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> In a word - SYNTHEROL


In a word - OUCH!


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Lee Priest used to do 4-5 sets of 50-100 reps every day he trained and his calfs were immense. I think they can take a lot more punishment than other muscles


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Try the 3 minute calf routine...

http://articles.muscletalk.co.uk/calftraining.aspx


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i wear a skirt and high heesl around the house....working for me

View attachment 86361


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

the above was from last summer - here is the latest calf shot from a couple of weeks back

View attachment 86362


forgive the weird angle - i had just finished side kicking a ninja through a wall lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

i have no calves and no forearms.

its got to the stage where is train neither as it seems a waste of effort


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I've been hammering my calves twice a week for months and seen next to no improvement tbh.

I do drop sets, really high reps, low-ish reps, supersets.

Can't seem to get my buggers to grow either


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i tell you lads.....slingbacks with 6"heals.......toeless is optional


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I had the same prob... with calves not growing.

what I now do that is working...

standing calve raises, just body weight! 40 reps 5 second break, 30 reps 5 second break, 10 reps 5 second break. stay at the 10 reps 5 second break until you reach a total of 150 reps.

Its working for me..


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Sparrow legs


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Sparrow legs
> 
> View attachment 86370


you wife has nice legs there bro


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Uriel said:


> you wife has nice legs there bro


Listen ere you big legged freak my likkle legs are perfectly fine!! they scream elegance and no i dont f*ckin wax em :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> and no i dont f*ckin wax em :lol:


they are naturally very smoothe and kissable looking bro - you are very lucky xx lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Uriel said:


> they are naturally very smoothe and kissable looking bro - you are very lucky xx lol


my man i knew it all along there was an ulterior motive 

it dont get no better than this!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> my man i knew it all along there was an ulterior motive
> 
> it dont get no better than this!!
> 
> View attachment 86371


lol

repped mate - fine picture whoring

View attachment 86372


----------



## MrWibble (Jan 28, 2011)

Tried the seated calf raises on a smith machine, sat on a bench with the bar resting on my knees and doing like 20 reps on 120kg and they battered!!!!! They ache today, whereas the calf raises on a leg press didn't hurt them as much on a higher weight....

Recommend seated calf raises as mentioned before


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

My calves are alot bigger than biceps. 

I am known as 'The Calf man' haha , i followed the 3 min calve workout on MT


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Sparrow legs
> 
> View attachment 86370


Hey Ackee you got a couple of bits of thread haning from ya shorts mate...

oh, never mind it's your legs :whistling: (runs away) lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Uriel said:


> lol
> 
> repped mate - fine picture whoring
> 
> View attachment 86372





Ninja_smurf said:


> Hey Ackee you got a couple of bits of thread haning from ya shorts mate...
> 
> oh, never mind it's your legs :whistling: (runs away) lol


Question for you shallow f*ckers, whats more elegant, slender and not beastly?

the ever so dashing flamingo



or the big ole f*ckin hairy bison



i rest my case :whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sharpiedj said:


> My calves are alot bigger than biceps.
> 
> *I am known as 'The Calf man' haha* , i followed the 3 min calve workout on MT


and that has NOTHING to do with the shagging the baby cow incident??


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ok - my input - as hard and heavy as you can for 8 sets, repping for 12's.....to 10's.....2 movements of 4 sets


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Uriel said:


> and that has NOTHING to do with the shagging the baby cow incident??


busted


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

MrWibble said:


> Been training calfs roughly 2x a week maybe even 3 some weeks... I usually do calf raises 10 sets of 20 reps on something like 160 - 190kg but they're not getting any bigger.... every other muscle develops a lot quicker


Double impact the calfs mate once a week, within no time you'll have that horse shoe shape.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Uriel said:


> lol
> 
> repped mate - fine picture whoring
> 
> View attachment 86372


What yo doing with a pic of Flintys leg??


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Nidge said:


> What yo doing with a pic of Flintys leg??


in his fuking dreams nidge - the last time i seen legs like that cnuts - they was rotating near a gas heater and there was a sweaty turk carving it into some pitta bread pmsl


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Google jim mclellan calf routine, worked for me an i tried loads of routines.


----------

